

Show HN: How I visualize my apartment search - quan
http://clusterize.com/compare-apartments

======
AceJohnny2
How do you establish "distance to work"?

While searching for an apartments, I've always wished I could have a "heat-
map" overlay of distance-to-work, taking into account traffic at given commute
hours.

I suppose this should be possible nowadays with Google Maps' APIs.

------
quan
I recently started looking for a new apartment and found it exhausting to keep
track of all the posts. So I put this together to better visualize and compare
apartments. It doesn't have to be about apartments though, you can edit the
input text and play around with it.

------
robdoherty2
nice!

